# Success!



## KneesUp (23 Jul 2015)

It is with great pleasure that I report that DD(just 6) has finally cracked cycling.

She's not been massively keen on trying before, being perfectly happy on her scooter, so it hasn't been a long time in total learning, but the odd times she has tried have been well spaced out and as such progress has been slow.

However, yesterday we both agreed that as she wanted to learn to ride her bike before we go on holliday, we were going to go to the park and stay there until she could do it. She was brilliant - she had a little mantra ("Keep pedaling, keep pedaling") as she kept stopping pedaling and falling off. As she went on she added more parts to this so it became "keep pedaling, look where you're going, I can do this, keep pedaling, look where you're going, I can do this" until - it became "Keep pedaling, look where you're going, I can do this I'm RIDING MY BIKE! I'M RIDING MY BIKE!"

I'm not sure who is most chuffed, her or me. She has since been telling everyone we meet "I can ride my bike on my own, and it's got 20" wheels"


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2015)

good on her


----------



## jhawk (23 Jul 2015)

Fantastic. You know those moments where I allude that someday I _might_ want kids - perhaps just for times like the one you've just experienced - this is one of those moments.

Then, I snap back to reality.

Well done to her! 

Many happy hours await!


----------



## helston90 (23 Jul 2015)

Nicely done- congrats to both you and her, my 5.5 year old won't stop pedaling, even on the downhills, as she's pulling away at speed and pedaling faster! 

Plenty of wonderful hours and scagged knees to come!


----------



## KneesUp (23 Jul 2015)

She still has a bit of a problem with stopping, in that she doesn't so much as stop as fling the bike to the floor and jump out of the way.

The saddle is actually high enough that she can't touch the floor when she's on it (which the OH keeps telling my is wrong for a beginner) but she's all leg, so if it's at a height where she can touch the ground, her knees hit her elbows. However, she keeps forgetting to slide off the saddle as she slows, hence the 'controlled crash' dismount.

We're off to the park again tomorrow ...


----------



## puffinbilly (23 Jul 2015)

Excellent news - loads of good times ahead. As per the mantra - sounds just like me riding the hills.


----------



## jhawk (23 Jul 2015)

KneesUp said:


> She still has a bit of a problem with stopping, in that she doesn't so much as stop as fling the bike to the floor and jump out of the way.
> 
> The saddle is actually high enough that she can't touch the floor when she's on it (which the OH keeps telling my is wrong for a beginner) but she's all leg, so if it's at a height where she can touch the ground, her knees hit her elbows. However, she keeps forgetting to slide off the saddle as she slows, hence the *'controlled crash' dismount.*



Going to try that myself...

...

Nope. Didn't work. Bloody kids and their fearlessness!


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jul 2015)

Fancy coming round and dealing with my 4 year old? He won't even try his balance bike. Loves the tag-a-long, but balancing is beyond him. My daughter was cycling at aged 3 the little show off.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2015)

Pics please....


----------



## KneesUp (23 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Pics please....


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2015)

Fair play to that.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Jul 2015)

jhawk said:


> Fantastic. You know those moments where I allude that someday I _might_ want kids - perhaps just for times like the one you've just experienced - this is one of those moments.
> 
> Then, I snap back to reality.
> Well done to her!
> Many happy hours await!



Yes it would be great if you could hire out kids for a while, wouldn't it?


----------



## JMAG (23 Jul 2015)

My 5 year old only just started riding too as he also preferred his scooter. Not an inconsiderable feat either as the handlebars/geometry on his bike are horrible and super twitchy. Can't really complain as the bike was given to us by some neighbours who moved away.

Now I really must fix his brakes as they're seized open


----------

